# My review of the Egyptain with 31 inch arms!



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

lol is that really you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, is this actually u?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Snap^^


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

If that is you, youre just as much much of a knob as he is.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> If that is you, youre just as much much of a knob as he is.


Agreed especially with the shades..you trying to be in the matrix?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol even better in the other vids, the nightclub one where he obviously got knocked back by a fat chick and is forever bitter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also lovin the pulling of the vest so fat gut doesn't come out - good work


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on barbell mafia, we know youve looked at this thread, please tell us this [email protected] isnt you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well his profile says he has got 18.5" guns cold - his vid says 19" on a good day - so it might well be :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

its me and kno I was;nt knocked by any fat chicks in the club lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yep and the nightclub one is a problem I have with the doorstaff !


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

My gut is not that bad lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> its me and kno I was;nt knocked by any fat chicks in the club lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

come onnnnnnn lol!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do a vid singing im a barbie girl

pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!

- - - Updated - - -

Or pretending to be Mr T


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

The nightclub one stems from this one def no fat chicks mentioned!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

ummmm not unless we do a duet x


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> ummmm not unless we do a duet x


just dooo it.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you one of these bicep boys in the gym?

Tell the truth now.. :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, this thread has provided some much needed amusement!! You fink your da bees knees mate!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

No way the idiot off you tube is identified brilliant! Give your head a wobble son FFS!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Why you out of breath by just talking..lol

Jabroni..lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

This thread = epic FAIL .


----------



## mantz1525 (Mar 18, 2012)

what is the point to these videos..


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao reps to the op for putting this up, getting shredded but bare respect.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

haha Another UK-M golden thread, thats right golden!! :lol:

Keep the videos coming, liked the one of you struggling to tear of your top!!! Class


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

This hass to be a p1ss take?!

Reminds me of the guy taking the p1ss out of danny dyer wwwwwweaaalllll football factories!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

:confused1:

that is all


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ultimate troll from the caves of afghanistan. did u rly claim 20 inch arms on a good day, you must be like 23 stone or talking crap cause they dont even look big on you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> My gut is not that bad lol


LMFAO... dont give up mate rip the rest

im sub'd till i can get to a computer with sound to listen to what p!sh your speaking


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> The nightclub one stems from this one def no fat chicks mentioned!


Amen brother .. Everything you said if spot on here my gym full of these pritty boys


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

lol what the fvcks a jabroni?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

This had defo made my morning

LMFAO

Please OP keep them coming


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mate your like the asian Raoul Moat, why you so angry 

Keep the vids coming! :cool2:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

You compared yourself to superman! You look stressed, maybe take a break and try and relax!

Where has all your anger come from and why the hell did you decide to do these videos and post them on here?!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The Egyptian guy doesn't seem so bad now....


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:

Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao you ripped your vest off and pulled a double gunner pose!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

James H said:


> Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:
> 
> Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


who tought you how to do them DB rows? Big Cliff..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

James H said:


> Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:
> 
> Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


Lol thank fcuk he has a home gym!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

oh ****tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Thats so damn funny, sorry OP but it looks like the belly was getting in the way :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Then to throw up after doing ****kk all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love this thread :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Never seen the 70kg 1 arm dumbbell twitch before!! Scum bag,,,,, Scum bag,,,,,,, Scum bag.........

OMFG!!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow the guy is amazing!! Does he have a fan club I can sign up to?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol you need to lay off the tren...finding a little hard to catch your breath there fella...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

what the fxck

is this guy takin the p1ss cos i hope to god this is a wind up

'bees knees' ?! lol 'scum bag' with every rep?!!!

i thought i'd see poor form on u tube but those DB rows are the next level

kind reminds me of Ali G for how ridiculous this is it must be a joke

barbell mafia is this really u or what?!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

miggs said:


> Wow the guy is amazing!! Does he have a fan club I can sign up to?


Theres a FaceBook group you could join. 4 people already members of Barbell Mafia!!

The Barbell Mafia is a group of serious athletes committed to the pursuit of perfection in their chosen athletic endeavor

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Barbell-Mafia/208605525877445


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think your funny i am guessing its just a laugh and you are taking the pisd out of guys who actual train with awful form like .. Is that in your house or a gym ?

- - - Updated - - -

I think your funny i am guessing its just a laugh and you are taking the pisd out of guys who actual train with awful form like .. Is that in your house or a gym ?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Some pics from barbell mafia


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry but im giving this guy a rep, and a positive one because hes got a lot of balls


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

James H said:


> Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:
> 
> Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


iv got a feeling your gonna become famous soon....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Why on earth do you call yourself King Kong man ?


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

So let me get this right strap arm to dumbbell twitch elbow a few times, walk to power rack pick up heavy bar with both hands and perform "chicken rows" while sounding like your on your vinegar strokes! Proceed to bench sit down and chuck up your pre work out drink!

And there was me thinking it's all about progressive overload and macros!! FFS


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol poor guy


----------



## mantz1525 (Mar 18, 2012)

deffo somthing wrong with him lol but funny either way!


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

James H said:


> Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:
> 
> Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


This has got to be a very funny joke surely!?!?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

FGT said:


> So let me get this right strap arm to dumbbell twitch elbow a few times, walk to power rack pick up heavy bar with both hands and perform "chicken rows" while sounding like your on your vinegar strokes! Proceed to bench sit down and chuck up your pre work out drink!
> 
> And there was me thinking it's all about progressive overload and macros!! FFS


Now you know the correct way to do it you can forget about macros. You'll soon be on your way to becoming a "serious athlete committed to the pursuit of perfection"

FFS


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Negged OP for being an absolute ****** :lol:


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Please let this be fake. please.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

chilisi said:


> that the same guy as in the vids?


Not sure. Just searched FB for Barbell Mafia.....


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this thread should be moved to gen con

as many people as possible HAVE to see Op's videos


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

He's obviously taking the ****.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

In the pics he looks like George Dawes of shooting stars!!!YEAH THAT'S RIGHT!!JABRONI!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

TG123 said:


> I think this thread should be moved to gen con
> 
> as many people as possible HAVE to see Op's videos


Agreed and done, this thread is great mid week entertainment


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah lads this is defo a wind up

theres no one on earth like this - listen to the training music in the background its just jokes


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I advise you start this video at 0:46






Totally unrelated to anything in this thread though.

Sort of.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mate i think you are a true original lol ! :laugh: Stick around!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I will huff and puff and blow your house down.........wait a moment am out of breath!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

this has literally made my afternoon!

thread of the year??


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

wow! had you just come up off something?

I half thought you could have been asian in the vids, then them pics lol.. not disrespecting your work tbh as I am just a beginner and have no place. But bet you wish you didn't make the videos now lol


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH where the fvck do these people come from?! how has 'the barbell mafia' got through life?

we need an apperication page for this legend

edit: sorry i meant 'The king kong'


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Negged OP for being an absolute ****** :lol:


your on a neg fest every day! :lol:

you need to share some love and get off that dnp! :beer:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Holla guys the training video is meant to be a joke to try and encourage guys at the gym not to train like that however even with ****ty form I still managed to smash my central nervous system hard and puke my guts out and btw the whole video seriers is meant to be a joke so chill yea and I'm not barbell mafia on facebook if you wish to add me my name is Kim kong man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Holla guys the training video is meant to be a joke to try and encourage guys at the gym not to train like that however even with ****ty form I still managed to smash my central nervous system hard and puke my guts out and btw the whole video seriers is meant to be a joke so chill yea and I'm not barbell mafia on facebook if you wish to add me my name is Kim kong man


Just added you mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> Holla guys the training video is meant to be a joke to try and encourage guys at the gym not to train like that however even with ****ty form I still managed to smash my central nervous system hard and puke my guts out and btw the whole video seriers is meant to be a joke so chill yea and I'm not barbell mafia on facebook if you wish to add me my name is Kim kong man


Kim?????


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Holla guys the training video is meant to be a joke to try and encourage guys at the gym not to train like that however even with ****ty form I still managed to smash my central nervous system hard and puke my guts out and btw the whole video seriers is meant to be a joke so chill yea and I'm not barbell mafia on facebook if you wish to add me my name is Kim kong man


Yeh, I think what you were doing was lost on a lot of people here 

Funny bstrd.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

All light hearted entertainment boys & girls anyway if u want to subscribe to my youtube channel its muscleshedgym


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Time to cut.

Only messing. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I loved it.

I had a good time watching.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know whats going on here !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone got the link to the dude with the 31 inch arms?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/meet-big-mo-the-man-with-biceps-as-big-as-a-grown-mans-waist.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought Greg Valentino's were bigger than 31" , I bet he's annoyed ! lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

tbh greg's arm looked better!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

6 pages and still on fire this is why I love ukm!

Don't care if it's not a joke it's funniest pish I've listened to about bbing for Ages!

Dolly birds, fake dolly birds fake hair fake tan stieletoes doly birds... Morning dogs pmsl

Fair play to the chap!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant. Reps for op


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Negged OP for being an absolute ****** :lol:


Wouldn't expect anything more from you.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

has to be a wind up lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk me imagine him after a heavy leg workout if he's puking after a silly 5 min row off!


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the person holding the camera your carer?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if @Ashcrapper is involved in this thread but i'm sure he'd want to be alerted to its existence.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Where the hell have you been hiding, 700 odd posts and I havent seen any of this weird shades video stuff.....

are you ok?? its not even funny, its just weird..!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Love these videos.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

What he said!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

watched the first few videos and was thinking what a sad tw*t, but I plainly wasn't get it till I saw bodybuilding till you puke.

OMG Laughed so much I cried

the 20cm ROM, the shouting, vomiting your pre work out shake and then your gut as you struggle to get out of the vest!

Fantastic, not many people are capable of such self denigrating humour

Reps sent.

PS Great home gym


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Are the vids where you are ranting about a bouncer wind ups or for real? Seems a slightly odd thing to do as a joke!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha, reps, you had me back there!


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

2mins 10 whats with the fanny fart?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The puke thing was pretty funny.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This was fantastic!! I love the videos and cant believe some guys on here think they're serious. Im gonna rep OP for being such a good sport and giving me a great laugh, the workout music was hilarious and kinda catchy :whistling:

Its also brilliant some guys on here taking the **** outta your physique when they look like broom sticks in their avi :lol: This guy can have a laugh at his expense and that takes balls.

Only worrying part was how out of breath you were just talking, but im glad its not just me that struggles with lifes basic skills :thumb:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Should be called the bell end mafia


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

supermancss said:


> Where the hell have you been hiding, 700 odd posts and I havent seen any of this weird shades video stuff.....
> 
> are you ok?? its not even funny, its just weird..!


X2. I'd put money on these being serious videos, it's sad to see, proper Jeremy Kyle stuff right there.

Now on the other hand if barbell mafia is actually an accountant with a normal temper/voice and attitude then that was semi funny but a bit weird .

But I def reckon if u met him he's like that for real.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

In real life I would prob snap most of u guys in half lol


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i can't believe how many didn't realise it was a wind up straight away! lol

some of its pretty funny, don't think the OPs gonna become famous any time soon though!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

If your for real or not you got alot of personality and character.

I still have no idea why youu chose to do a video review of a news story but it should become a regular feature :laugh:

I like you - your a funny guy :thumbup1:

Reps coming your way .....


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

This one's fvcking funny


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Todays!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BB2 said:


> X2. I'd put money on these being serious videos, it's sad to see, proper Jeremy Kyle stuff right there.
> 
> Now on the other hand if barbell mafia is actually an accountant with a normal temper/voice and attitude then that was semi funny but a bit weird .
> 
> But I def reckon if u met him he's like that for real.


I'm with him ^^ it's not THAT blatantly a joke, now if it was someone with witty banter on the forum I might be inclined to think it, but nah... I think this guys for real !!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

MF88 said:


> This one's fvcking funny


Lend us a fiver please mate :laugh:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

OP, i heard Ritalin works wonders :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I hated ritalin lol


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm with him ^^ it's not THAT blatantly a joke, now if it was someone with witty banter on the forum I might be inclined to think it, but nah... I think this guys for real !!







yep definitely looks like its for real!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Please delete your YouTube account, I am getting embarrassed for you.

That's right.....

You seem like a good bloke fella but I think you have a screw loose and people are laughing at you not with you. Your making it worse for yourself.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey mate who's the person behind the camera!?!?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

cas said:


> Please delete your YouTube account, I am getting embarrassed for you.
> 
> That's right.....
> 
> You seem like a good bloke fella but I think you have a screw loose and people are laughing at you not with you. Your making it worse for yourself.


U will be suprised the amount that are laughing with me keep ur opinions to youself!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I fink the scumbags need to pay it back:lol:

I love the sound of your accent, and you are so off the hip it kind of rolls well.

You could do some comedy.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Barbell Mafia. You're asian but why is your profile picture of a white man?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Funny guy rep


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I fink the scumbags need to pay it back:lol:
> 
> I love the sound of your accent, and you are so off the hip it kind of rolls well.
> 
> You could do some comedy.


He is a funny fawker aint he?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> Barbell Mafia. You're asian but why is your profile picture of a white man?


coincidence?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

infernal0988 said:


> He is a funny fawker aint he?


He is, and has a nice right to the point way he does it.

I think he has natural talent to make you laugh while wondering if he is serious.

Like on his reps on the bent over rows using a DB far too heavy for him, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag,, :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

funny you fella ...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> U will be suprised the amount that are laughing with me keep ur opinions to youself!


From what I have seen your videos are all about your opinions.....you started a thread on YOUR opinion of the Egyptian bodybuilder...and many other things, yet you tell me to keep my opinion to myself?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Think you need to lay off the tren mate you seem out of breath after every sentence you speak on those vids!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag,


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Think you need to lay off the tren mate you seem out of breath after every sentence you speak on those vids!!


Yea right there lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Can we request topics for you to speak about?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Essex must be proud to have you as a resident :laugh:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

The training video was done on purpose with **** form to highlight "scumbags" at gyms who train with weights too heavy for them to handle with decent lifting technique! Then these same guys complain why they are not making gains and why they are getting injured so often its because they are not leaving their egoes behind the gym door. So for any of u guys trying to take the **** out of me calling me retarded and having a go please analyze the informtion before jumping the gun and coming to conclusions because my concepts are more intelligent than you think!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> The training video was done on purpose with **** form to highlight "scumbags" at gyms who train with weights too heavy for them to handle with decent lifting technique! Then these same guys complain why they are not making gains and why they are getting injured so often its because they are not leaving their egoes behind the gym door. So for any of u guys trying to take the **** out of me calling me retarded and having a go please analyze the informtion before jumping the gun and coming to conclusions because my concepts are more intelligent than you think!


You don't need to justify or explain your videos. Most of us with a brain get it. Those that don't aren't worth your time.

There are many examples of characters that we are never 100% certain if it's a joke, or they're actually like that. Exit Through the Gift Shop is just one example by Banksy.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DISCLAIMER "This person is not an accurate representation of the general population of Essex.Any resemblence to anyone who has ever lived in Essex is purely coincidental."


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> DISCLAIMER "This person is not an accurate representation of the general population of Essex.Any resemblence to anyone who has ever lived in Essex is purely coincidental."


I agree Im taking the **** out of my county!


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

whats with all the vest pulling? you nervous


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still unsure on what the hell I just watched. Don't know whether to neg or rep. Seem's like your joking in the vids, which you've obviously claimed on here, but it just seems to cringe worthy to all be a joke. But it made me laugh either way!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

You should audition for TOWIE :laugh:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


>


I want your babies.


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Ha ha he's a character leave him be


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Im loving this, Come on give me more :bounce:


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

reminds me of this ****** i seen in the Metro last week with his synthetic arms :laugh:

oh this is the *** he's talking about

to the OP - cardio!!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

come to think of it, how does he get that shirt over his arms?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

hackskii said:


> scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag, scumbag,


So what you are trying to say?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Dat tren


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

i'm changing my user title, you have inspired me great man x

actually made my day :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

keep making these videos ahahahahaha "miss fat little piggy" mate you are one funny [email protected]

also anyone doubting the **** take check out the cage fighter vid lol

SCUMBAGS


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I love the vids, keep em coming


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I havent got a ****ing clue whats going on here. is this fella a proper mental then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its open to interpretation


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

barbell mafia for mod


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Yooouuuuu Ploooooonker Roddiss


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I havent got a ****ing clue whats going on here. is this fella a proper mental then?


Yep.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The doorman is asking where he can find this fella,he is a fat cvnt but has a big gun too now!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

cas said:


> Please delete your YouTube account, I am getting embarrassed for you.
> 
> That's right.....
> 
> You seem like a good bloke fella but I think you have a screw loose and people are laughing at you not with you. Your making it worse for yourself.


Its funny as ****..i'm laughing with him!


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Do a vid singing im a barbie girl
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!
> 
> ...


LMAO

- - - Updated - - -



Mark2021 said:


> Do a vid singing im a barbie girl
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

James H said:


> Thats good form mate real good form keep at those one arm rows you'll be making all kinds of gains like that! :lol:
> 
> Least you got the tearing of the the top right this time!! Haha


man this thread is the best ever... loving the hc work out music...

and he actually gets sick in it... pure class.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well his profile says he has got 18.5" guns cold - his vid says 19" on a good day - so it might well be :lol:


His arms aren't bigger than 15 inches tops !!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> His arms aren't bigger than 15 inches tops !!!


lol u need to go 2 specsavers they are 19 inches cold!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> lol u need to go 2 specsavers they are 19 inches cold!


Show me a pic of your arms being measured then. If they are 19 inches like u claim then I will go to specsavers.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I cant be bothered right now but u must be mad thinking that they are 15 inched u fool, my forearms are 15 inches!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^^^ fukc me some top bodybuilders there!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> My gut is not that bad lol


Fpmsl its not good either though is it lol

Oh and Subbed


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

come on, when are the new videos coming out?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

"you do other stuff i dont even know about" lmao great


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Barbell mafia said:


>


I have a question for you.

When you do curls at the squat rack, is that considered a compound exercise?

Will that make my legs grow doing curls at the squat rack?

Thanks in advance for the quality answers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

atleast we won't miss gymgym and his wonderful threads anymore


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so glad you rebumped this up.

Jibroni.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Show me a pic of your arms being measured then. If they are 19 inches like u claim then I will go to specsavers.




Time to go to specsavers u jabroni!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96528
> 
> 
> Time to go to specsavers u jabroni!


Hey, can you get some of that shoulder out of the way while you measure that? :lol:

Man, hold that arm 90 degrees from the ground and measure it around the arm, that looks like you are measuring it at a 45 degree.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96483


u r sick bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Hey, can you get some of that shoulder out of the way while you measure that? :lol:
> 
> Man, hold that arm 90 degrees from the ground and measure it around the arm, that looks like you are measuring it at a 45 degree.


hes measuring from his elbow to his shoulder lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> hes measuring from his elbow to his shoulder lol


Well then, he needs longer arms to get them bigger then:lol:

If it was me, I would have taped 2 inches off in the back then measure it so you didnt have to go at an angle.

I would love to do a video spoof on arm measuring.

This is a parody of a guy named Elliot Hulse strength trainer, this one makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wtf! hes a right knobhead


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the same measurement from a bit further out fatstuff ur boring m8 u just chat **** just because u have pencil gunz!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> wtf! hes a right knobhead


Actually he is super sharp, some of his videos talk all about strength training, very sharp dude and has been doing this a long time, just his video was chopped to make him look nuts, some of his stretching exercises to get more range for squats and stuff are good.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> hes measuring from his elbow to his shoulder lol


Not to mention 5" of it is fat'cep.....


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

and ur super ripped to the bone ginger ben!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Actually he is super sharp, some of his videos talk all about strength training, very sharp dude and has been doing this a long time, just his video was chopped to make him look nuts, some of his stretching exercises to get more range for squats and stuff are good.


ah i see lol, funny how editing can make u look a right cnut - is that what happened to our very own king king jabroni or whatever his name is


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96551
> 
> 
> This is the same measurement from a bit further out fatstuff ur boring m8 u just chat **** just because u have pencil gunz!


Now you cant read the tape. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> and ur super ripped to the bone ginger ben!


umad bro? u got ur kicking off hat on today all of a sudden


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ah i see lol, funny how editing can make u look a right cnut - is that what happened to our very own king king jabroni or whatever his name is


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> and ur super ripped to the bone ginger ben!


Nope but I'm not gobbing off about having 19" guns when a large part of it isn't muscle. Like big tits on a fat chick isn't it, not impressive


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what size are these, can anybody tell me?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> what size are these, can anybody tell me?


Looks like sureno lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm 20% bodyfat ok im in no shape for a contest , but neither are 90% of u guys who are bitching behind their computer screens! I'm not even bragging about having obver 19 inch arms is all for fun for the purposes of my videos!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like sureno lol


who? lol - anyone heard from that daft tw4t he kinda just popped off one day never to be seen again.

- - - Updated - - -



Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96552
> 
> 
> i'm 20% bodyfat ok im in no shape for a contest , but neither are 90% of u guys who are bitching behind their computer screens! I'm not even bragging about having obver 19 inch arms is all for fun for the purposes of my videos!


Hey keep the vids coming, they are amusing but u got to expect a bit of stick, dont take it too personally


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy ****.

How have I missed this?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

For Hackskii


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha

- - - Updated - - -

@hackskii ^


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Barbell mafia said:


> For Hackskii


I love that, thanks for the mention, that was awesome.

Subscribed to your youtube too.

You had me laughing my ass off there, you are a character.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96528
> 
> 
> Time to go to specsavers u jabroni!


OMG. What a load of bollox. From your other pics there is no way on this planet your arms are 19 inches. Sorry fella, but I think you are a loser and full of ****e!!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Last time I read a thread this good was way back with noaudi!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Well things have moved on a few gears!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> I cant be bothered right now but u must be mad thinking that they are 15 inched u fool, my forearms are 15 inches!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OMFG

If I pm u my address can u send me your magic tape measure. Cheers


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> OMG. What a load of bollox. From your other pics there is no way on this planet your arms are 19 inches. Sorry fella, but I think you are a loser and full of ****e!!!


they are 19 inches as it reads on the tape u blind git!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

plus jealousy wont get u anywhere I take it u have small arms silverback!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> they are 19 inches as it reads on the tape u blind git!


Oh my mistake.

15 inch arms with 4 inches of fat on top and no triceps.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Oh my mistake.
> 
> 15 inch arms with 4 inches of fat on top and no triceps.


lets see ur arms then u stupid fool I have bigger arms than u will ever have!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

No Triceps I think u def need a trip to the opticians !


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> View attachment 96557
> 
> 
> No Triceps I think u def need a trip to the opticians !


I think it's u who needs the trip to specsavers fella. You just look like a chubby kid in a vest. Keep posting pics and vids, I love a good laugh


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I think it's u who needs the trip to specsavers fella. You just look like a chubby kid in a vest. Keep posting pics and vids, I love a good laugh


And ur prob a skinny piece of **** whoes jealous because he cant gain any size if u want to proove me wrong upload a pic on your avi if not get da f u k out of my thread noone on here cares what u think !


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> And ur prob a skinny piece of **** whoes jealous because he cant gain any size if u want to proove me wrong upload a pic on your avi if not get da f u k out of my thread noone on here cares what u think !


I don't really give a f u k if no one else cares what I think. I'm having too much fun taking the p*ss out of you fatboy. You will never know if I'm a skinny piece of s*** of not. I don't need to post any pics. I know I'm bigger than u. In every way. If u don't like what I post about u then don't reply. If you can't stop crying because you don't like what I post then why start a thread where someone like me is going to take the p*ss out of some idiot like you?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I don't really give a f u k if no one else cares what I think. I'm having too much fun taking the p*ss out of you fatboy. You will never know if I'm a skinny piece of s*** of not. I don't need to post any pics. I know I'm bigger than u. In every way. If u don't like what I post about u then don't reply. If you can't stop crying because you don't like what I post then why start a thread where someone like me is going to take the p*ss out of some idiot like you?


Ur chatting **** and noone believes u , u could be a little 15 year old trolling on my page as far as I'm aware (15 seems to be your favourite number) so do us all a favour a get ur ass of my page because what ur trying to say has no validity to it! U know nothing about bodybuilding ur def no Mr olympia or a judge so I dont care what u think because your an invisible keyboard warrior , i'm not going to argue with u any further because u can never win against idiots as the old saying goes "they beat u with experience"!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it when it gets bitchy!

Loving the videos by the way!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Ur chatting **** and noone believes u , u could be a little 15 year old trolling on my page as far as I'm aware (15 seems to be your favourite number) so do us all a favour a get ur ass of my page because what ur trying to say has no validity to it! U know nothing about bodybuilding ur def no Mr olympia or a judge so I dont care what u think because your an invisible keyboard warrior , i'm not going to argue with u any further because u can never win against idiots as the old saying goes "they beat u with experience"!


 Yes I see you have lots of experience. I'm not arguing with u, I'm just taking the p*ss out of u. If u don't like that then tough. I'm just enjoying looking at the pics and vids you post and thinking if I was u I'd look at doing another sport. Like darts!!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yes I see you have lots of experience. I'm not arguing with u, I'm just taking the p*ss out of u. If u don't like that then tough. I'm just enjoying looking at the pics and vids you post and thinking if I was u I'd look at doing another sport. Like darts!!!


look your not funny u dont even have the balls to post any pics, ok my bodyfat is'nt the lowest i'm not competing but before judging me lets have a look at your body to see how great it is how amazing u look ! If u dont then u just look like a stupid little invisible keyboard warrior who is actually making a bigger tit out himself more than I am on my videos ! So do us all a favour and bother some1 else because ur becoming quite boring!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Imagine my absolute pleasure when sitting at work bored on the nightshift, I stumble upon this thread for the first time!!

This thread gets platinum status up there with noaudi.

OP, seriously wtf?

Can you do a vid of 1 min of vest ripping and see how many u get through?

Gotta be the whole vest though, none of this 3/4 stuff....


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> look your not funny u dont even have the balls to post any pics, ok my bodyfat is'nt the lowest i'm not competing but before judging me lets have a look at your body to see how great it is how amazing u look ! If u dont then u just look like a stupid little invisible keyboard warrior who as actually making a tit out himself more than I am on my videos ! So do us all a favour and bother some1 else because ur becoming quite boring!


Oh I doubt I could make a tit out of myself more than u in your videos. I'm not going to belittle myself and post pics on here, I have too much respect for myself than to have someone like you judging me for what I look like. I'm not stupid. You decided to post pics and videos of your egotistical self on your page thinking your physique would impress. It don't. If u don't like the p*ss taking then don't post pics and vids so people can take the p*ss out of you.

I'm bored of you now. Laters


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Oh I doubt I could make a tit out of myself more than u in your videos. I'm not going to belittle myself and post pics on here, I have too much respect for myself than to have someone like you judging me for what I look like. I'm not stupid. You decided to post pics and videos of your egotistical self on your page thinking your physique would impress. It don't. If u don't like the p*ss taking then don't post pics and vids so people can take the p*ss out of you.
> 
> I'm bored of you now. Laters


coor copying me makes u so intelligent u moron first u say that my arms are 4 inches smaller than they actually are, then when presented with the evidence u become a lil bitch and justify ur statement saying that they are "4 inches of fat" when ive had my bodyfat measured at 20% with veins all over my biceps. This is a bodybuilding thread so I believe that if someone wants to criticize or "ridicule" some1's body its only fair that they post a pic of themselves to proove how worthy they are of passing judgement its not belittling atall! My videos are all ****taking I dont classify myself as a bodybuilder nor do I claim that I have the ideal physique because I dont but that does'nt give you the right to chat **** and ****take me because theres always goning to be someone more superior to u who will make u look like ****e unless your a top 15 olympian! so can u troll someone else's page ta x


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> coor copying me makes u so intelligent u moron first u say that my arms are 4 inches smaller than they actually are, then when presented with the evidence u become a lil bitch and justify ur statement saying that they are "4 inches of fat" when ive had my bodyfat measured at 20% with veins all over my biceps. This is a bodybuilding thread so I believe that if someone wants to criticize or "ridicule" some1's body its only fair that they post a pic of themselves to proove how worthy they are of passing judgement its not belittling atall! My videos are all ****taking I dont classify myself as a bodybuilder nor do I claim that I have the ideal physique because I dont but that does'nt give you the right to chat **** and ****take me because theres always goning to be someone more superior to u who will make u look like ****e unless your a top 15 olympian! so can u troll someone else's page ta x


My my. Have I touched a nerve? I don't have to prove myself to u or anyone else and I can post what I want as long as I'm not being offensive to someone's race or religion. Yes I'm fully aware this is a bodybuilding thread. I'm just taking the p*ss out of you. It's a free country. Everyone has opinions. I'm giving u mine. If u don't like them then grow some balls, man up take it on the chin and move on. And it's not YOUR page. Do u own it? Have you paid for it? You've posted, I've commented. I know my physique isn't good enough. That's why I won't post a pic so people can take the p*ss out of it. You did. So bite the bullet and take it all like a man. My sense of humour obviously differs to yours. Even Mr Olympia gets criticised. Does he care. Does he fcuk. Why should he, he's the best in the world.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> My my. Have I touched a nerve? I don't have to prove myself to u or anyone else and I can post what I want as long as I'm not being offensive to someone's race or religion. Yes I'm fully aware this is a bodybuilding thread. I'm just taking the p*ss out of you. It's a free country. Everyone has opinions. I'm giving u mine. If u don't like them then grow some balls, man up take it on the chin and move on. And it's not YOUR page. Do u own it? Have you paid for it? You've posted, I've commented. I know my physique isn't good enough. That's why I won't post a pic so people can take the p*ss out of it. You did. So bite the bullet and take it all like a man. My sense of humour obviously differs to yours. Even Mr Olympia gets criticised. Does he care. Does he fcuk. Why should he, he's the best in the world.


Being abit harsh arnt you? Comeon might be the net but people can`t we all try and be civil to each other? We would never speak to each other like this in real life any of us would we? No one on here would do that so please be nice eh?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> My my. Have I touched a nerve? I don't have to prove myself to u or anyone else and I can post what I want as long as I'm not being offensive to someone's race or religion. Yes I'm fully aware this is a bodybuilding thread. I'm just taking the p*ss out of you. It's a free country. Everyone has opinions. I'm giving u mine. If u don't like them then grow some balls, man up take it on the chin and move on. And it's not YOUR page. Do u own it? Have you paid for it? You've posted, I've commented. I know my physique isn't good enough. That's why I won't post a pic so people can take the p*ss out of it. You did. So bite the bullet and take it all like a man. My sense of humour obviously differs to yours. Even Mr Olympia gets criticised. Does he care. Does he fcuk. Why should he, he's the best in the world.


No notall Infact I dont have a problem with u criticizing the way I look i kno I have a lot of fat to shed from my mesomorph frame but hell its approaching winter so its all good! But for u to think my arms were really that small was a lil absurd maybe borderline comical (maybe your different sense of humour) I'm 6,1 I weigh over 18 stonez with a 52 inch chest and a 38 waist so 19 arms would not look that big its hardly rocket science!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> lol u need to go 2 specsavers they are 19 inches cold!


Well the Egyptian fella still has bigger arms Than u!!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

miggs said:


> Well the Egyptian fella still has bigger arms Than u!!!


Stirring the pot nicely there miggs lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kong, any more videos? what about a vid in reply to silverback


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Oh I doubt I could make a tit out of myself more than u in your videos. I'm not going to belittle myself and post pics on here, I have too much respect for myself than to have someone like you judging me for what I look like. I'm not stupid. You decided to post pics and videos of your egotistical self on your page thinking your physique would impress. It don't. If u don't like the p*ss taking then don't post pics and vids so people can take the p*ss out of you.
> 
> I'm bored of you now. Laters


he makes a tit out of himself in the vids on purpose, it's hilarious

you on the other hand are just being a little scumbag:whistling:

stick an icecube up your hole and slide on son


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Someone called for an idiot?

What do you guys want?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Someone called for an idiot?
> 
> What do you guys want?


 :lol: your to funny lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

DigIt said:


> he makes a tit out of himself in the vids on purpose, it's hilarious
> 
> you on the other hand are just being a little scumbag:whistling:
> 
> stick an icecube up your hole and slide on son


You're a funny guy too. Leave the talking to the adults wee man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> You're a funny guy too. Leave the talking to the adults wee man


To be fair not acting very adult yourself


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> To be fair not acting very adult yourself


Well, I'm older than u. But I can do and act how I like. No one is stopping me!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

what a thread bro... haha... Barbell u know how to stir up a hornets nest!! love the shades, rapperstyle cris crossed arms, and u can spin a tale, but no no on the bottom of the vest holding to avoid the off season gut show its self... wear loose tight armed t shirts... till u ready again to don the red vest.. enjoying yr vids...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> OMG. What a load of bollox. From your other pics there is no way on this planet your arms are 19 inches. Sorry fella, but I think you are a loser and full of ****e!!!


Why you taking it so seriously??

Mafia is just having a laugh with the vids:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Well, I'm older than u. But I can do and act how I like. No one is stopping me!!!


How old are you then? Cause if you are then your certainly not acting like it, and if this is how you act towards people or have similar behavior in real life then im really feel sorry for you mate.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Kong, any more videos? what about a vid in reply to silverback


x2

haha that would be funny!

mafia do a vid "callin out" Silverback :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> x2
> 
> haha that would be funny!
> 
> mafia do a vid "callin out" Silverback :lol:


Im jus t waiting for this to happen :laugh:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im jus t waiting for this to happen :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


>


I actually have barbell mafia on FB and he`s a pretty smart individual and posts these videos with a good dose of sarcasm , the guy is really intelligent.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Classic thread. If we're taking requests for the next video I want to see the OP going at it Gangnam Style.



SILV3RBACK said:


> Well, I'm older than u. But I can do and act how I like. No one is stopping me!!!


No-one's stopping you but many here think you're a ****.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I actually have barbell mafia on FB and he`s a pretty smart individual and posts these videos with a good dose of sarcasm , the guy is really intelligent.


Yeh he seems like a character ..lol

keep the vids coming Mafia !


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Classic thread. If we're taking requests for the next video I want to see the OP going at it Gangnam Style.
> 
> No-one's stopping you but many here think you're a ****.


Whatever d**khead. I don't care what you or others think of me. If my sense of humour offends and opinions offend anyone I really don't care!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Whatever d**khead. I don't care what you or others think of me. If my sense of humour offends and opinions offend anyone I really don't care!!!


Doesn't offend me. I just think you're a lonely little pr*ck.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Doesn't offend me. I just think you're a lonely little pr*ck.


OMG. Such a loser. Is that the best you can come up with? I pity you little boy!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Give it a rest ladies! Take it to pm or meet up and have it out lol put your handbags down on the forum, your both coming across as donuts!

Entertaining though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Any more vids?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Give it a rest ladies! Take it to pm or meet up and have it out lol put your handbags down on the forum, your both coming across as donuts!
> 
> Entertaining though


Yoooooo shouldnt you be on some kind of honeymoon romancin the mrs????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yoooooo shouldnt you be on some kind of honeymoon romancin the mrs????


Yeah boy! Currently laying round the pool, free wifi so saves me getting bored whilst she worships the sun lol


----------

